
Early High-Dose Vitamin D3 for Critically Ill, Vitamin D–Deficient Patients - t_serpico
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1911124?query=featured_home
======
blacksqr
CONCLUSION: Early administration of high-dose enteral vitamin D3 did not
provide an advantage over placebo with respect to 90-day mortality or other,
nonfatal outcomes among critically ill, vitamin D–deficient patients.

